# TKO



## Eldene (4/5/19)

Who has stock on 3mg Lime and Blue TKO juice in Guateng? Preferably an online store. Shipping from Gauteng area is much quicker. 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (4/5/19)

Eldene said:


> Who has stock on 3mg Lime and Blue TKO juice in Guateng? Preferably an online store. Shipping from Gauteng area is much quicker.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/blue-milk-e-liquid-75ml/

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/lime-milk-e-liquid-75ml/

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldene (4/5/19)

Thanks so much 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

